# Brrrrr



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't remember gun season down state being so cold! :xzicon_sm I'm processing Polarbear's deer today. Not sure if I'll make it out to sit tonight. No deer for me yet but my turns coming. Hoping to fill the freezer!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I hear ya Barb. I haven't even been out with my gun yet. Had a funeral openening day and sick as a dog since. Hopefully I feel better by the weekend and will be able to get out as my heavy heart needs it so badly. UGH!!


----------

